# Help in cleaning up old Season Passes



## jstaso (Mar 9, 2004)

I think it would be helpful if each Season Pass kept a record of the last time the program was recorded to help decide if it can be deleted.


----------



## kmcmullen22 (Dec 1, 2008)

I was just thinking about this the other day as I was going through my season passes. 

I think this would be a very useful feature.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Season passes that don't currently have a recording set are shown at the bottom of the TODO list.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah, but that's just shows that aren't coming on in the next fortnight. If you trimmed all of those, you'd have nothing left after the Christmas break. 

I wish TV networks would have to advertise when they cancel a show, like they do when they premiere it. "We're sorry, but you won't be seeing 'Pushing Daisies' again on ABC." It's only by coming here that I find these things out at all, and even then, the networks are usually vague about shows' status. Will they air the remaining completed episodes? And when? Who knows?


----------

